# The Pocket RTA from Crafters Den



## Rob Fisher

I managed to get onto the first release of the cute little Pocket RTA from Crafters Den. Floating deck single coil... very well made restricted lung or MTL. Very good flavour obviously...only 2ml of juice. 0.69Ω coil fired at 18 watts.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Richelo Killian

Can we see some pictures of the deck itself, as well as perhaps a link to the main site. Googled it, but coming up empty.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

@Rob Fisher, it almost look like the Serpent Mini.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Richelo Killian said:


> Can we see some pictures of the deck itself, as well as perhaps a link to the main site. Googled it, but coming up empty.



Will do when I next open it @Richelo Killian. There is no main site... can only get the damn thing in a hidden FB Group...


----------



## Raindance

http://fareastvapealliance.com/blogs/pocket-rta-by-crafters-den

At least the pictures are in English...

Seems like a nice little stealth unit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie

@Rob Fisher firing at 15W will make the 2ml capacity go a reasonable way. More of these types of RTA's is what's called for. Having a 2ml tank & firing it at between 25-40W is just damn pointless in my opinion. The Pocket RTA seems like a move in the right direction. That's why I love my Skyline & Hussar - if built right you can fire them at 18-22W, awesome flavour & respectable juice capacity.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Richelo Killian said:


> Can we see some pictures of the deck itself, as well as perhaps a link to the main site. Googled it, but coming up empty.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Petrus

More and more 2ml tanks will hit the market soon as it is part of the TPD regulasions. Eden mods has also released a 2ml version of their popular Rose v3

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

